# can not run linux-firefox by root



## jotawski (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have one question,  when I run linux-firefox-devel as root I always get error message popped up as shown.  I do not really know how to/where to kill it.

There is no problem when I run firefox3 but the latter can not play flash.

Thanks in advance for helps and hints.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2011)

`# pkill firefox`

That'll kill them all.

Don't run firefox as root. Really don't.

Also note that flash works fine in the native firefox.


----------

